# bought my first fly combo



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought an Okuma Tempest today, and its my first fly combo. I have been looking around for a little while, but was mainly just looking . But today I was in Academy and was looking around when I noticed a lone fly combo in the rod racks, I picked it up, seemed like a decent combo and then I asked how much it was. The kid behind the counter looked it up and said $64.99, which he stated was not a sale price. I kept it in my hands as I walked around a little bit more, and noticed they had more of these in packages in a different section of the store, but they were marked $129.99. I grabbed a couple of flys and some tippet material and headed out! I think I got a damned good deal!


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

That a nice set up. Just keep it washed real good and clean your line. Otherwise enjoy.


----------

